# Anyone conceive twins naturally? and if so what did you do?



## Mysticalrain

Hello was just wondering if it just happened for you? Or did you take a stronger dose of folic acid? a diet rich in Dairy? whats your secrets or is there none? Did it just happen? and you were shocked? Just trying to see if there is any truth behind the things that are supposedly meant to increase your chances of having twins. thanks Ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx<3


----------



## Bumblebee117

Are you hoping for twins next time round??

Mine were conceived spontaneously... I didn't do anything that increases the chance (or is said to do so). There is a strong history of twins in my family but that doesn't mean someone without that can't have twins.


----------



## Krm2934

It happen for me at random. We did nothing to increase chance and I have no history of twins in my family.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Completely random and no twins in the family until now :)


----------



## misk

Naturally for me, my Aunty had identical twins (which don't get carried thru family DNA) 2 sets of fraternal twins in my family about 70 something years ago, so I never knew I would be lucky enough to get twins :)


----------



## Mrs Mc

Naturally conceived identicals for us. Did nothing to increase chances and were a huge surprise at our 12 week scans!


----------



## LucyLake

Natural identical random as well. My sister also had a blighted ovum fraternal triplets (3 empty sacs) at 10 weeks in 2006. On some level, they run in our family as hers were natural and she was 25. Identicals are random, my age is part of it at 34.


----------



## marymoomin

Natural, don't know yet if identical or not. To say I was shocked was an understatement!


----------



## Mysticalrain

So definitely seeing a pattern here. All random XD thanks for sharing just wanted to see if there was a chance you could manipulate your body into producing twins. obviously not. I would love twins they would be a handful but be so worth it. Congrats to all you ladies cant wait to see pictures of your beautiful twins:) thanks again xxxxxxx<3


----------



## DCDA

Natural, My midwife said that the family connection to twins was to far back. Body happened to release two eggs.


----------



## jogami

Mine are clomid twins. First month on Clomid, 50mg. But my doctor said it's extremely rare, she has never met another person who had twins conceived with Clomid in 20 years. My son was also a twin ironically but we lost his twin, also first month Clomid 50mg. I don't ovulate due to pcos but when I do (I've been monitored whilst not on Clomid); I always release more than one egg.


----------



## HappiestMom

twins run in my family (both mom and dads side..not that it mattes on the dad thing) but it had literally skipped like 3-4 generations from my great great great grandmother to me and a few distant cousins my generation...I started taking folic acid and took extra before we even started TTCing and then also used pre-seed and softcups not that that specifically made a big difference...


----------



## want2bemommy

Natural fraternals here &#65533;&#65533; I've been told since I was younger on an ultrasound of my insides that I hyper ovulate.. So this round I felt O pain from both sides but never entertained the idea of twins/ my 6+5 ultrasound was a glorious shock lol


----------



## 1948LC

I've got natural frats. 3rd pergnancy age 29. My Mum is a frat twin!


----------



## firsttimemumm

Natural here - we didn't do anything different to increase the chances. There are twins on my side of the family though :)


----------

